# Quintuplets!!!



## lameacres

I already had a thread going under waiting room about my doe Sarah! And the craziest thing, last night she gave birth to quintuplets, 4 girls and 1 boy!! We are shocked and excited! It's been a long night with maybe 2 hours of sleep with bringing half the babies in the house at a time to keep warm and to not overwhelm mom etc. making sure everyone is held up to nurse on mom since none of them have their legs very well yet. And also milking mom and giving that to the kids as well! Mom is doing great but very tired and she still has the placenta dragging on the ground behind her, it's been about 9 hours since she delivered. So my main question is what should I be giving mom to help her regain her appetite and keep up her energy?? She has been so concerned with her kids she hasn't eaten much and I have to put her molasses water in front of her to get her to drink alittle at a time. Any advice about how to take care of her and all these kids would be greatly appreciated!! also I did post pics on my other thread but here are a few of the fab five














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids

Wow...that is really cool but a real handful. 
The molasses water will really help if she will continue to drink it. Have you tried offering her any grain or maybe a bit of her favorite treat? You could always give her some b complex to support her energy needs and help with appetite. I am sure she is overwhelmed too. LOL
They are beautiful..and 4 does...yay. Congrats on the "additional herd".


----------



## springkids

I just reread your post about them being slow on their legs. Can you get some bose from your vet?


----------



## OGYC_Laura

I offer mine a few tums after a hard delivery.. For the calcium.. And some vit C chewables

Congrats .. Very beautiful


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## LadySecret

I'm always happy to hear about a successful kidding with quints. I'm starting to worry that one of mine problem kidder might quad or quint. She's huge with 6 more weeks to go... I would give your kids some selenium and Vit E gel. That might help them out. With five babies the dam might not have had enough to go around. If she were mine I'd probably copper bolus her as well. My does seem to pour all their copper into their kids. But my land is very deficient so you may not need to like I do. I would also give some vitamin B to the mom and the babies to help everyones appetite. Also, my doe that raised quad appreciated me talking her for 30 min walks without her kids. She really appreciate a little time away from the mob. Lol I also put an over turned cattle tub in her kidding stall so she could get away from them for a few minutes. This was later though when her kids were a couple of weeks old and I wasn't worried about her not feeding them. Oh and make sure she's getting plenty of calcium. If she's not eating her alfalfa, give tums or cmpk. She's at risk for developing hypocalcemia.


----------



## kccjer

Wow! Congrats on the successful delivery!! That is awesome!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Congrats on your new herd. They are adorable! And four does?! Wonderful❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

wow - I am sure you know to weigh them weekly to make sure they are growing. You may have to supplement as they get older, mom may not be able to make enough milk for 5.


----------



## burtfarms

wow! congrats!!!


----------



## lameacres

Thanks everyone!! Got a few more hours sleep but gotta get back out there! I did give selenium gel to all the kids when they were born so should I give alittle more? And do I have to give the B complex injection or can I do it orally for the kids! Definitely will give mom some b complex, a copper bolus, selenium and I always give tums with her grain. So I did give her some grain last night and she did eat some of it. Will see how they all do today and will keep you posted! 

We lost twin doelings on New Year's Day because we weren't back from vacation in time and our doe delivered, so they were to cold and hungry by the time we got home a day later! We tried everything and they still didn't make it. So we are excited to have all these doelings now but don't want to lose any!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow!! That is so cool! She looked big but not THAT big! Congratulations on the safe delivery of all 5! Good job Sarah! And 4 doelings? So cool! They are beautiful. 

I'm not sure about giving the selenium 2x. I give it to kids at birth but haven't given it again shortly after. 

I think you can give Vit. B orally in the first 24 hours of their life... but has to be by injection after that. ?


----------



## lameacres

Ok thx for info crossroads boars!! So does anyone know what determines how many babies are conceived?? Is it the doe or the buck or is it just random? And how rare is it to have quintuplets?? We had a doe give us quads last year and we were amazed by that(bred from our other buck).

Ok here are pics of each in birth order with their weights:

1. Girl 4.6lbs







2. Boy 6.0lbs







3. Girl 5.2lbs







4. Girl 5.6lbs







5. Girl 5.14lbs








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret

So beautiful!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Wow those are really good weights for 5 kids. How big is mom?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Oh my goodness!!!! Mother, where were you hiding them? Hoping for the best, any names yet?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

What a beautiful bunch of kids! Regarding number of kids, it depends on how many eggs the doe releases. The buck contributes gazillions of sperm cells at each encounter, so let's be thankful that _he_ doesn't govern how big the batch is.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Oh my, cuteness overload!! Congratulations!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Way too cute!!! I'll take that flashy little gal of the top  heheh! Or the cutie with the punk nose at the bottom  gene! Congrats on healthy babies and mama!


----------



## toth boer goats

Really nice kids.

Wow, that is a lot for momma to have to care for, she has her hooves full, LOL


----------



## CountyLineAcres

They are gorgeous! I am so happy that she kidding with no issues. That is amazing


----------



## lameacres

Ok thx for info goats_in_himmel about the buck not being the one who determines how many babies are conceived! So is there something as far as minerals or feed that help a doe drop more eggs? Did we do something we didn't even know we did? Lol

And mom will be 3 years old in March and this is her 2nd time kidding. Last January she had twin boys. She is turning into a good size nubian but idk how much she weighs etc. here are a couple of pics of mom, 1st one was of how big she was back on dec. 12th and the 2nd is her a few days before kidding.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Minerals have a role in it, so does grain hay, etc. Was she on grain when she was first bred, or did you flush her? What mineral did you use? Selenium and copper before breeding?
I'm kind of jealous! I had quads last year and all of them were boys! 
They turned out pretty flashy


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Out of curiosity, did you put acv in her water during pregnancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ That too, we all would very much like to know what you did! :lol:


----------



## Frosty

Gee you gals are scaring the h=== out of me. I have been putting acv in my girls water and since I put them with the buck they have been eating minerals like crazy. If these thing cause them to have more kids I am probably going to go nuts. My first time and my girls first time.


----------



## Tenacross

The best medicine for kids is colostrum. I feel sometimes people forget this in an effort to give them everything people recommend or is in their medicine cabinet. 

It sounds like you are already working with some of them with a bottle? I would take careful note which ones are good at sucking the bottle, in case you have to pull some. If you keep them "in practice" of *both* nursing a teat and sucking a bottle, you have more options.

Is the doe who kidded on New Years in milk? That could come in handy...


----------



## lameacres

@ Tennacross I have been diligent about making sure they were getting colostrum either from a bottle or from mom every 2 hours and they all seem to be doing great! And yes there I think if I have them all nurse and then give them all the bottle to get use to that will make bottle babies much easier down the road! And yes the mom who lost her 2 does is in milk and is producing almost a gal a day, so I am very thankful that we will have her milk for these babies if and when it's needed!! 

Ok everyone else about what I feed my does....lol since Sarah was in milk still when she got bred I was feeding her what all my milking girls get.

-Alfalfa/grass hay mix
-About 9 cups of organic dairy goat grain a day
-manna pro goat minerals
-ground flax 
-boss
-kelp
-2 tums
-2 vit e tablets

And I think that's all they get on a daily basis. I did not give copper or selenium right before breeding, just gave it to her after she was already pregnant.

And I am so thankful she had all those doelings!! Our girl who had the quads last year had 3 boys and only 1 girl. We kept the doeling for ourself and now realize that she is actually a hermaphrodite! So I was worried if we had all these kids again that were boys and only 1 girl that the same thing could happen! But with 4 girls and only 1 boy I am ecstatic!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross

lameacres said:


> @ Tennacross I have been diligent about making sure they were getting colostrum either from a bottle or from mom every 2 hours and they all seem to be doing great!


That was fairly obvious from the pictures. Good Job!


----------



## lameacres

All the kids are doing good and stayed all night with mom! She is doing so good with them all we got them little sweaters to stay warm the first few nights!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird

AAAaaaaarrrgh!

Cuteness overdose!
:lovey:


----------



## Tenacross

That is really pretty amazing. I'd prefer not to have that many, but still, that your doe gestated five healthy babies is really quite an accomplishment.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Awwww. Congrats on LOTS of Doelings!!! :kidred:


----------



## lameacres

Yes Tenacross, I definitely agree with you! Lol I am amazed that she had 5 healthy kids and all are doing well, but honestly I would rather not have this many either! Very hard for mom and us! Plus now we won't be getting any of her milk for us, aarrrrrg! But it's hard to be upset when we have 5 adorable kids, just hope mom will be able to hold up! Luckily she will produce lots of milk but I know in the near future we are going to have to supplement and pull some babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres

Oh ya a friend of mine told me that she had a goat years ago named Sarah and she delivered 6 doelings! I wonder what the record is for most goats birthed at once and survived! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

When I had quads born, and they became an age where they needed more than momma goat had, I taught them all to take the bottle. Then I'd come out 3 times a day and feel bellies. Whoever needed some, got some. It worked very well for us. Best of luck with all! You're doing a fantastic job! Wowzers, she had a whole starter herd in there. :laugh: They are precious.


----------



## lameacres

ThreeHavens said:


> When I had quads born, and they became an age where they needed more than momma goat had, I taught them all to take the bottle. Then I'd come out 3 times a day and feel bellies. Whoever needed some, got some. It worked very well for us. Best of luck with all! You're doing a fantastic job! Wowzers, she had a whole starter herd in there. :laugh: They are precious.


Yes that's exactly what I was thinking about doing and was hoping that would work out!! Mom gets very upset if any of her babies are not within sight and we really don't have a separate area available to keep a couple of bottle babies where we don't have other bigger goats who can hurt them!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the lesson is to name them Sarah! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So the lesson is to name them Sarah! :lol:


I was just gonna say that! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

lameacres said:


> Yes that's exactly what I was thinking about doing and was hoping that would work out!! Mom gets very upset if any of her babies are not within sight and we really don't have a separate area available to keep a couple of bottle babies where we don't have other bigger goats who can hurt them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


They can be stubborn about learning, but usually with persistence they get it. I only try for a few minutes each try. I put sweet stuff on the nipple, pop it in the side, and let them realize it's tasty milk.


----------



## milk and honey

Now let's see .... How long is that drive from WA to AZ???? If you find one missing you'll know I made the drive ... Ha ha 
Maybe with so many you'll hardly notice!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Ohhhh! They are waaay too cute!!  That is really amazing that your mommy and all five of them are safe and healthy! The pic with them in their sweaters is tooo adorable! Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny

Wow that's awesome! Way to go Sarah!


----------



## lameacres

Yes I am thinking goats named Sarah is the key indeed to having quintuplets!! Lol

I sent an email to the owner of Black Mesa Ranch since that is where our doe came from and she told me to watch for milk fever! So now I am worried that mom will get sick or have issues because of the stress and demands of all these babies! Any thoughts or advice about how to make sure mom stays healthy through all this?

And gotta find energy cause our other doe who was bred to our other buck on the exact same day as Sarah looks like she is getting closer to going into labor! Her name is Rhonda and her is a pic of her from a few days ago, now her udder is really starting to fill up!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well in hopes I get the same luck, I'm naming one of my doe kids Sarah! :lol: 

Just keep minerals in front of her, alfalfa hay and pellets and she should be fine. If you notice her getting less energy, give some tums. 
From the huge shock of Sarah's quints, Rhonda will have anywhere from 1 to 3 kids  Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well in hopes I get the same luck, I'm naming one of my doe kids Sarah! :lol:
> 
> Just keep minerals in front of her, alfalfa hay and pellets and she should be fine. If you notice her getting less energy, give some tums.
> From the huge shock of Sarah's quints, Rhonda will have anywhere from 1 to 3 kids  Good luck!


Yep, she's right! May also want to keep a calcium drench on hand just in case. But chances are she'll be just fine if she has enough calcium intake. :thumb:


----------



## lameacres

Well our doe Rhonda is in labor! Ok we just delivered triplets!! 2 does and a buck! All good size 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay Rhonda! Congrats! They are beautiful.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Such gorgeous kids -


----------



## guessa1

Awwww the quints are amazing and so are Rhonda ' s triplets! You have your hands full!!  congrats! !


----------



## lameacres

Yes hardly any sleep again last night!! I kept watching Rhonda cause I knew she was getting close, plus checking on the quints and their mom. Poor Sarah is worn out and overwhelmed! Now all 5 kids are up attacking her all at once and she isn't sure how to handle them all I separated her to eat by herself this morning without the kids around and she seemed actually eat and drink a bunch since she wasn't being attacked by kids! So I think I will need to do that when she eats twice a day!

Oh and Rhonda's babies were big and healthy!!

1. Girl 7.6lbs
2. Boy 8.4 lbs
3. Girl 8.10 lbs
Here is another pic when they are dried off more








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

Which one is the boy?


----------



## lameacres

The boy is the real light colored one he will make a handsome buck!! But kinda wish he was a girl! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats!! :stars: Wow, 8 babies from 2 does, you have your hands FULL!


----------



## lameacres

Hey I noticed that one of Rhonda's babies tail was wet and bleeding, Rhonda kept licking and chewing or pulling on the end and now the hair and the end of her tail is all chewed up!! I tried cleaning it and putting ointment on it then wrapping it, but of course as soon as mom could she pulled it off like I figured she would. So idk what I should do about it?? Any suggestions?? Here is a pic of it.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did she reject her? You might want to take her away for a while. Spray the tail with the wound kote, blue/purple spray if you have it. It'll clean it and maybe deter her from chewing it.


----------



## lameacres

Ok I do have wound kote and no mom hasn't rejected her she is letting nurse and is licking her I just think she maybe thought she still had some birthing goo or something on her and got to aggressive trying to clean it off! Idk I am just worried about it getting infected and that mom will keep doing that!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my goodness ! I can't believe I missed this thread !!!!
Holy Udders that's amazing !! What beautiful babies !!!
That's one fertile doe , 5 babies is simply flipping awesome and four of them doelings !! Congratulations on both kiddings 
Keep those pictures coming


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aw, momma just wanted to clean her real good. :lol: Poor baby. I would Blu-Kote it and watch. Momma may not like the blu kote taste and hopefully will leave it alone.


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats on more, beautiful kids!


----------



## lameacres

All the quintuplets are doing good! All growing and gaining weight! Everyone has their legs now and are up and Active! Mom is getting used to being attacked by five kids at once! As long as mom has a chance to get away from them while she is eating etc she is ok.

And Rhonda's kids are huge and active as can be! Here are a few pics of all 8 kids




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my.... I need one of those spotted ones!!!!!   They are sooooo pretty!! My fav. is the one walking toward the camera in that first picture.  

How is the one baby's tail?


----------



## Goatlover14

Congrats on all the beautiful babies! That's amazing


----------



## lameacres

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh my.... I need one of those spotted ones!!!!!   They are sooooo pretty!! My fav. is the one walking toward the camera in that first picture.
> 
> How is the one baby's tail?


Yes the spotted girl coming towards the camera is our favorite too! She was the first kid born and was the smallest at 4.6lbs, weighed her yesterday and she was at 6.12lbs so she is gaining well considering there is five of them lol! They will be a week old tonight.

And the one girls tail is doing good, sprayed stuff on it for the first few days and now mom is leaving it alone. So I think she will be fine. That is the little girl we are thinking about keeping or the spotted girl from 
Sarah! We are only keeping 2 doelings from all 6 of our registered does this year. So our hard decision is do we go with the flashy spotted girl from Sarah who was the smallest in the litter and can only be registered as American nubian, or do we go with Rhonda's nice looking doeling who was the largest of her 3 triplets and will be registered as a purebred nubian??? What do you all think?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Somehow I missed posting on this thread, but OMG you got a whole herd just from 2 does lol. I love seeing all the pics, they are all so precious and a true blessing ♥ 

I say, wait until all the does kid out, and let the babies grow, see how they mature, then make your decision. I know how tough it is! But whomever you like now, you may change your mind as they mature, and someone else might stand out more. We've had that happen.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that light one in the last picture is calling me


----------



## lameacres

Thanks HoosierShadow, I think that is the best thing to do! We will just hold onto those 2 until everyone kids and see what they have and then decide from there! 

And yes Trickyroo, the light one is a great looking buckling!! wish he was a doeling!!lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey

Wow! You have been BLESSED!!!! What a gorgeous bunch of healthy kids!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## burtfarms

I am origanally from Seligman, I might just have to get a girl from you when we come get our cattle in a couple months congrats on all those cuties


----------



## lameacres

burtfarms said:


> I am origanally from Seligman, I might just have to get a girl from you when we come get our cattle in a couple months congrats on all those cuties


Oh that would be great!!! I have plenty to choose from as of now! Lol I will be starting to list them all in about a week so that hopefully some of the quints can either be sold as bottle babies and then the others will be ready to go when they are a couple of months. So if you want more info etc feel free to email me: [email protected] or my Facebook page is: Lame Acres Nubian Goat Farm

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprinelivin

Oh my goodness, what a fantastic blessing!!! i have thought this over carefully and have decided that you are in danger of a cuteness overdose and have way to many does so in an effort to assist you with this problem I am able to take on at least two of those does, and a buck! Congratulations and so not forget to rest yourself


----------



## lameacres

Yes I agree with you all!!! We are very blessed! I can't believe we would have 10 kids from 3 does if the first 2 kids didn't die. And we have 2 does due in March and 3 first timers due in April! Glad we have a month or so break, so I can catch up on sleep etc! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## guessa1

They are so cute! I'm so happy they are all doing well!


----------



## Shell2

So amazing!!! And what cuties too!!


----------



## SalteyLove

So how is your doe doing with quintuplets? Are they all gaining weight? Curious to know what feeding strategy you went with! Leave all five with the dam and take bottles out twice a day to supplement? Your doe must be plowing through food!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , we need updates on the fab five


----------



## happybleats

WOW..just saw this thread ..congrats....beautiful babies...I remember a few years ago we had triplets from all but 2 of our does....38 kids in one year...YIKES...it was crazy in the barn...cant imagine 5 from one mama!!..do watch for the kids dragging mom down...or for any stragglers..


----------



## lameacres

Sorry everyone, here is an update overall the moms and babies of both the quints and the triplets are doing well, considering!! 

I've been monitoring both moms closely for ketosis or milk fever, they both at different times this past week have shown mild signs of ketosis. Luckily nothing major since i gave them all kinds of stuff to keep them going strong! Drenching with a calcium drench and nutri drench, and molasses and karo syrup and then giving them probios. After doing all those things morning and evening for a day they each have been good since and now I have been putting all those things in a bucket full of water that they drink up during the day! Rhonda has been eating her grain like crazy and Sarah eats hers but not as much as I would like her to. I did check her on Saturday when she peed on a ketone strip and she was in the low range, so was happy about that! Rhonda has still evaded me and I haven't been able to catch her peeing! She is acting good now, it was on Saturday when she was acting alittle off. So I will be continuing to monitor them both closely!

Now for the kids...so far everyone is gaining weight, need to weigh everyone again tomorrow to see where they are all at! Rhonda's 3 kids are fat, the little girl whose tail she chewed on seems to be her least favorite and she kicks her off sometimes. But I make sure I put her on and make sure she nurses morning and evening, but she usually always has a very fat belly! The quints aren't as fat but still have full enough bellies. The littlest girl seems to have the smallest belly so what I have been doing is in the morning and evening I put Rhonda in the milk stall and give her her grain and then I put whichever of Sarah's kids that have the smallest bellies on her to nurse because even with her triplets she has way to much milk! So far that has been working, they get full bellies and give Sarah a break and then I don't have to milk Rhonda! I can't wait til her kids are 2 weeks old so I can start milking her in the mornings, she is such a big producer! I just listed Sarah's kids for sale and I am hoping I can sell 2 as bottle babies before they all get to big and Sarah won't be able to handle them all! If she only has 3 to feed, she will be fine!! They are all very active and bouncing off the walls now! Will get some pics of them playing tomorrow 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd

congratulations on all your beautiful babies!


----------



## RPC

That's awesome I can't imagine 8 kids from 2 does. But having all those babies has to be a lot of fun. Good luck and I hope mommas and kids continue to do well.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Just a note - sometimes does kick off the fat ones so they don't overeat. That is probably not the case with yours, but I noticed it with my quads. My doe would try to evade the kid who already had a full tummy.


----------



## lameacres

Well with Rhonda and Sarah it seems they favor their bucklings over the doelings. So the boys seem to have the fattest bellies and the moms usually don't kick them off like they do the girls!! Crazy goats!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Buck kids always seem to be their favorites. My does will let each others bucks nurse off them, but never the does. Crazy things!


----------



## lameacres

Isn't that funny, I actually read that somewhere a few days ago how usually if a doe usually rejects one of her kids it's usually a doeling cause the boys are usually their favorites! 

Well posted ads yesterday to sell these kids and so far it think I have the buck and brown/black doe sold from the triplets. And then 2 the colorful moon spotted doe and the doe with the belly band from the quints and possibly one of the bucks!! So in a few weeks atleast a couple of Sarah's babies should be gone as bottle babies so Sarah won't have to keep up with all 5! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I heard that does usually pick the boys over the girls because the boy can grow up and sire more kids (from his own mom too), while the girls would just be competition in the herd. Wish I could find where I read that theory...goats are for sure crazy!


----------



## lameacres

@canyontrailsgoats that is very crazy, that would be an interesting article to read for sure! I wonder once Rhonda's little boy is sold if she will be nicer to her one little girl or meaner?? We will see!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres

Here's a few pics of some of Sarah's kids attacking Rhonda trying to get milk! Lol




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, they seem confused :lol:


----------



## lameacres

Yes it's funny to see but this is how I am helping Sarah out. If Rhonda is up in the milk stand eating grain then she doesn't pay attention to who is nursing on her! Lol and she has so much milk she can afford to let Sarah's 3 girls nurse on her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove

They are all so beautiful!! Have you introduced them to the bottle to make sure they'll convert to bottle kids okay when you sell a few? Post more photos of the one(s?) you are keeping!


----------



## lameacres

Yes actually now they are at the 2 week mark, so I am going to start separating the kids over night and then before I put them back with the moms I will give them all a bottle so the bottle babies will be ready to go to their new homes in a few weeks

Here is a pic of the doeling we are keeping, she is from the triplets. In the one pic she is trying to nibble on hay with her mom and in the other pic she is the one jumping on my husbands back! Lol














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove

What a great photo of them with your husband, I just love it!


----------



## LadySecret

So cute! They've gotten so big!


----------



## Trickyroo

How adorable ! I love how they are the same size as the kitty , lolol..
Wow , they have done so well , they look so happy and healthy ! 
Your really doing a wonderful job with them 
Great pictures , please post more when you can , love to see them


----------



## alicejane

Wow! Where did younfind your milk/feed room? It looks great! Beautiful kids also!


----------



## lameacres

alicejane said:


> Wow! Where did younfind your milk/feed room? It looks great! Beautiful kids also!


My amazing and handy husband just got done modifying my milking stall for me! He modified the head gates he had made from when we had 2 dairy cows and cut them down to work for the goats. He has it set up for me so I can hook my milk machine up to two goats at a time!! He even went so far as to put a sliding door on the stall so if it's windy or cold out I can close it and the stall is completely enclosed! He has a heater in there for me and is running a light switch with a big shop light so I have better light in there when it's dark out! I will take some more pics of it tomorrow to show off all his hard work!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres

And can't believe it but I have sold 6 out of the 7 kids I listed for sale just a week ago! Just have one buckling left


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

That's great! Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats on the sale, and on the milking room, it sounds really great!


----------

